# Advice Needed



## trfc1811 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi All. I have been doing my research on dogs over the last year and the V is definitely my favorite  I am ready to buy one after Christmas,but the only thing that I am concerned about is leaving it alone as I have read that they get very stressed?? Does anyone have any experience of this?? As i would hate to make it unhappy!!! I work shifts 6.30am-2.45pm 2.45pm-11.00pm but have family, Mother and Sister who will visit a few times in week to take dog to there home or put it on Treadmill when I am in work so I would say on average it will be alone for about 4 hrs a day. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

My husband and I are both school teachers and ours is crated during the day. My brother-in-law lets him out for 1-2 hrs in the middle of the day for potty and play. He does just fine. The first week or so may be hard but once he realized we always come back he was okay. He also realized that once we do come back we give him a lot of our attention. One things you'll have to realize is that when you are home from work, you won't be able to sit and relax like normal. That time is now devoted to your new family member. We have enjoyed every minute though. Finding a place where he can run off lead is best for getting his energy out but long walks work if that is the only option. We also take him to doggy day care once a week. We found one where he gets to play with a bunch of other vizslas all day! He comes home, eats, drinks and passes out until the next morning! That is also something to consider. As long as you give him/her the amount of attention they when you are home, I think you will be fine.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I dont think 4 hours a day is too bad for a dog to be left really. You could also get a dog walker to visit when it is a young puppy. If it is brought up this way from a pup it should gt used to being alone and be ok with it.


----------



## JacksonV (Jan 20, 2010)

We leave Jackson home during the day. For the first 7-9 months we crated him while we were gone so he couldnt get into any trouble. he seemd to do just fine. We are now leaving him in a room so he has more space to play while we are gone, eventually we dont want to have to seclude him at all but hes too crazy and mischevious to be left roaming the house. I think you will be fine getting a V as long as you know they need a lot of excercise or they might act up. make sure you are taking him on walks or runs or to the park when he has been crated for a long time. Good luck and have fun! they are the best dogs and you will fall in love


----------



## trfc1811 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies it has put my mind at rest a little. I am planning on buying a treadmill for my V which along with a walk/run in the week after work hopefully with be enough???? Weekends are a different story it will be beach/woods/etc etc for a few hours, plus it will be walking round golf course next to my trolley ;D. P.s Sorry to be a pain but do the dew claws cause problems later on for the V if not removed???? As some people seem to sell the dogs with them still on.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The dew claws can cause a problem. V's are extremely agile, athletic dogs, and as such seem to get their paws into things that can catch on the dew claw. It's not common, but,,,,,,,,,,,
Gunnr has a partial remnant of a dew claw exposed that tends to catch on things from time to time, and bleed a little bit. If she ever has to be put under for a future surgery I'll have the vet remove it.


----------

